# C&C on magician portrait



## kkamin (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## dzfoto (Feb 21, 2010)

Quite good. The only issue is maybe face skin tones. It seems like some white balance was no so good. Like too much pink. If its original skin color, then dont mind it 

Cheers


----------



## bennielou (Feb 22, 2010)

cool!  Great composite!


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 22, 2010)

The concept is very well done, I like it alot.
Things I would change or look into:


- I'd prefer to have the magician look right at the camera instead of looking off camera.  He has a somewhat "I dont care" attitude in his eyes.  He has things going on in both hands, which are fun to look at, and having a piercing stare would have the viewer wondering what they should be looking at, what is going on, or his eyes.

- Not sure I'm a fan of the darker lighting on the bottom.  The shadows work not too bad, but his left hand's fingers are pretty dark.  And he is very bright in his face.  Might be intent, so I'm thinking this is just an artistic choice 


Its great to see quality work up on TPF, thanks for sharing!


----------



## GeneralBenson (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm not a fan of the high key thing.  Magic is supposed to feel dark and moody and mysterious.  I agree with BigTwinky that he seems very not caring and not very into the photo.  If you remove the props, his arms are even in the classic 'whatever' position.  I think the lighting in general is too hot, especially in his face, and a lot of highlight info seems lost in the shirt.  A magicians job is to engage the viewer, and I think a portrait of a magician should do the same thing.  I like the composite aspect of it.


----------



## bennielou (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't know...I actually like that he's looking at the smoke and I love the grin on his face, like, "How cool am I?"

I really love it.


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 23, 2010)

Not to shabby

Now he just needs a big ****ing top hat


----------



## bennielou (Feb 23, 2010)

JimmyO said:


> Not to shabby
> 
> Now he just needs a big ****ing top hat


 
LOL!


----------



## schumionbike (Feb 23, 2010)

he look mysterious when he look away from the camera, I liked it!


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 23, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> I'd prefer to have the magician look right at the camera...




As would I.

How'd this look without the vignette?  I'm not sure it's working here with high-key.

-Pete


----------



## ChasK (Feb 23, 2010)

I like it!  Looking in or at the camera is a different picture.  Not that that would be a bad thing.  But how did you capture those coins falling with such perfect spacing?


----------



## kkamin (Feb 23, 2010)

ChasK said:


> I like it!  Looking in or at the camera is a different picture.  Not that that would be a bad thing.  But how did you capture those coins falling with such perfect spacing?



It's a stock photo I purchased.  The smoke too.


----------

